# 5 YO female Golden



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she gets the medical care, and new loving family she needs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilly*

Lilly is so adorable!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

She has a wonderful expression--such a beautiful face! And she looks very open and friendly, which is amazing given her history. I'm sorry that we're just out of the tri-state area


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

What is the status on Lilly?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She is still up for adoption with a rescue. She is safe, but still awaiting her forever home!


----------

